# Hi from Vancouver



## futnuh (Aug 14, 2020)

Hi All. I'm based in Vancouver and brand new to metal work - my last project was the keychain shown below, made in school 30 years ago ;-) Actually I'm fairly new to fabrication in general. For the last 15 years I've run a small company that makes digital interactives for museums and science centres. This work has put me on the periphery of fabrication, looking in at all kinds of interesting custom work in wood, plastic and metal. A couple of years ago I joined the Vancouver MakerLabs with the aim of being able to make things myself. Being a software guy, I'm drawn to CNC. All of my work so far though has been working in wood on a ShopBot (like the Scrabble wall shown). I'm just starting on MakerLabs' Tormach PCNC 1100 mill. I've only done some a bit of conversational facing, pocketing and engraving in aluminum and steel (like the drawbar nut wrench photo).

I'm really happy to have discovered this forum. I'm afraid that I'm going to be more of a question than answer person for the foreseeable future. Please bear with me.

My plans for the near future:
1) Get comfortable on the Tormach working conversationally with aluminum.
2) Since I'm now pretty decent in Fusion 360 (design and CAM), learn to post to the Tormach from Fusion
3) I'm really interested in learning metal lathe ... with an eye to CNC lathe. Unfortunately MakerLabs doesn't yet have a metal lathe, CNC or manual :-(

For me, the end goal is being able to fabricate hardware for museum interactives and desktop science toys.

Cheers,
Darran.


----------



## Alexander (Aug 14, 2020)

welcome! CNC lathes are are great fun. I turn a little on the manual lathes but cnc in always more fun and faster nine times out of ten


----------



## Marc Moreau (Aug 16, 2020)

Nice job


----------



## Crankit (Aug 16, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## David_R8 (Aug 20, 2020)

Welcome from across the pond!


----------



## Janger (Aug 21, 2020)

Great to have another CNCer on board. Welcome Futnuh. Please see the discussion on member profiles - there is a notice at the top of the everypage on this

Members - please update your profile. See discussion thread.
https://canadianhobbymetalworkers.c...ur-profile-please-what-do-you-all-think.2300/


----------



## Hruul (Sep 4, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## David Morrow (Sep 24, 2020)

Another Vancouver CNC guy here.

Since you use Fusion360, you might like to know that the home and hobby version is going to be severely downgraded ( Nerfed as some like to say.) I can't post a link yet but if you go to YouTube and search on Fusion 360 and the author "TFI" you can watch his video.


----------



## futnuh (Sep 24, 2020)

David Morrow said:


> Since you use Fusion360, you might like to know that the home and hobby version is going to be severely downgraded ( Nerfed as some like to say.)


I appreciate the heads-up David. Luckily I have a paid license. I can justify the $500 annual cost by using Fusion occasionally as part of my day job. And even though the free restrictions don't directly affect me, I think it's a short-sighted move by Autodesk, especially removing the ability to export STEP files.


----------



## Janger (Sep 24, 2020)

David Morrow said:


> Another Vancouver CNC guy here.
> 
> Since you use Fusion360, you might like to know that the home and hobby version is going to be severely downgraded ( Nerfed as some like to say.) I can't post a link yet but if you go to YouTube and search on Fusion 360 and the author "TFI" you can watch his video.



There's another thread on this in the forum: https://canadianhobbymetalworkers.com/threads/changes-to-fusion-360-for-personal-use.2460/

David - nice bike in the picture. What is it? Looks like you're in Death Valley, California to me.


----------



## David Morrow (Sep 24, 2020)

Janger said:


> There's another thread on this in the forum: https://canadianhobbymetalworkers.com/threads/changes-to-fusion-360-for-personal-use.2460/
> 
> David - nice bike in the picture. What is it? Looks like you're in Death Valley, California to me.



That's my old 2003 Yamaha FJR. I put 300,000 Km's on it. I rode it down to the Barber Motorsports museum in Alabama last May and handed over the bike and keys. It might be on display some time in the next couple of years. Yes, that is Death Valley. Now I have a 2016 FJR and a 2015 Honda CBR1000RR.


----------

